# Best cloth for cleaning glass?



## George3G (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a better cloth to clean my glass with. The car has had gtechniq glass protection applied by Onyx Automotive, and I'm using Gtechniq glass cleaner but with the microfibre I'm using (http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/micro...ster-microfibre-purple-monster/prod_1298.html) I get a lot of small fibres sticking to the glass. What cloths are recommended? Maybe something "lint free"?

Thanks!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Moved to the correct section


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

The Purple Monster in your link, I use for drying the car after using ONR. For the windows I've bought and tried many different "glass" cloths but always seem to go back to the cheaper Kent Glass Cloth.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kent-Car-C...8&sr=8-1&keywords=kent+microfibre+glass+cloth


----------



## DSK (Jan 6, 2010)

For glass I have always used 2 types but they are very fine compared to the one in your link.

1 is a fine waffle style and the other is also a very fine microfibre that looks like a bigger version of what you get from the opticians for lenses. Both are easy to obtain from the usual retail sites and I've never had any issues with fibres being left on the surface.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

I use a fish scale cloth and then buff with a suede cloth. Both can be bought from paragon microfibre

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Wood (Apr 5, 2013)

Wo-Wo's glass cloths are really good and very well priced, don't forget the site discount.

https://wo-wo.co.uk/products/3pc-microfibre-glass-cloth-set


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Paragon microfibre. Excellent quality and very cheap.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Choppy said:


> I use a fish scale cloth and then buff with a suede cloth. Both can be bought from paragon microfibre
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


I never got on with these fish scale cloths, far too "grabby". I Prefer to use a good waffle weave mf instead.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

neilmcl said:


> I never got on with these fish scale cloths, far too "grabby". I Prefer to use a goof waffle weave mf instead.


Yeah I found they were at first and didnt like them but softened up after a couple washes and now I really like them.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

you want peach skin cloth , lidl do a two pack for £1.49

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/lidl...l?TrackingCode=AQABAAI.Hf1riQdH2UmvWiYbpNqcsA


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Choppy said:


> Yeah I found they were at first and didnt like them but softened up after a couple washes and now I really like them.
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


They do good quality waffle weave glass cloths also at paragon. The fishscales, sounds like you weren't using enough glass cleaner for lubrication. They are more absorbent than typical waffle weaves, more aggressive glass cloths also so I like using them initially then doing a second wipe down with a waffle.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, you don't really want lots of long fibres for glass. Look for a proper glass cloth - makes a world of difference.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

A good technique is just as important.

Their are currently 2 leading techniques the 2 cloth method and 3 cloth method.

I use the 2 cloth method, get yourself a thick MF and a short pile MF glass buffing cloth

2 cloth method
Use the thick one to clean, so spray with glass cleaner and wipe the grease and grime of the window then buff of the streaks with your short pile.

3 cloth method
Use the thick one to clean, so spray with glass cleaner and wipe the grease and grime of the window then with the second cloth wipe up the excess then with the 3rd cloth buff of the streaks with your short pile.

I use a non branded Korean plush Edgeless MF as the plush https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW...o-Detailing-Washing-Interior/32727151209.html

And lidls glass cloths 2 for £1.25 for buffing


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I like the Microfibre Madness Cloud Buster.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Tykebike said:


> I like the Microfibre Madness Cloud Buster.


Me too, although I couldn't recall what make it was until now :thumb:


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

cleancar said:


> you want peach skin cloth , lidl do a two pack for £1.49
> 
> http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/lidl...l?TrackingCode=AQABAAI.Hf1riQdH2UmvWiYbpNqcsA


^^work well, I bought a pack at weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbo84 (Apr 14, 2018)

+1 for micro fibre madness cloud buster.. great cloths


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Klin Korea glass cloth is very good.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I have fish scale types & waffle weave which have all work really well. Recently I've discovered that twisted type of drying towels are superb with a glass cleaner, dry not after being used to dry the car. I have a grey one 16x16 from in2detailing intended for wheels plus the smaller sized Gyeon Silk Dryer. Both are ideal as they have a good degree of bite and don't lint.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Klin Glass Shine V2

https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/product-page/glass-shine


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

Auto finesse do a waffle weave. Not totally sold, probably prefer a standard micro fibre but then again don’t clean my clean my clean specifically all that regular 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Klin, Carbon Collective's glass cloth or the Microfiber Madness glass cloth are all really good :thumb:


----------



## chrisahamer (Mar 10, 2013)

So, I dry all my glass with whichever waffle cloth I'm using the dry my car...

Then I use an e-cloth for glass finishing with distilled water to perfect it on both the interior and exterior. I've honestly not found anything better to get a streak-free finish on glass. 

You can get the cloths on Amazon or some supermarkets.


----------



## George3G (Jun 3, 2009)

I ordered the Klin cloth in the end and it's perfect, does exactly what I wanted. Thanks to all who recommended it!


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Wilko glass cloths work well for me. £3 each for a large towel.

https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/wilko-glass-cleaning-microfibre-cloth-blue-60-x-60cm/p/0328272


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

Merkin and various others waffle weave MFs for me, G6 Perfect Glass is my go to cleaner.

As above I use 2 or 3 cloth method, depending how grimy screen is. 

For sticky kid fingers etc glass, I first use the Karhcer WV60 win vac system that I use for house, Best suited to flat panes, it's brilliant. As is the Karcher cleaner fluid. I then finish with G6, if needed.

Karcher WV is one of those must have gadgets, more for home than car, but still handy.


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

R30 said:


> Wilko glass cloths work well for me. £3 each for a large towel.
> 
> https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/wilko-glass-cleaning-microfibre-cloth-blue-60-x-60cm/p/0328272


I've had two of the Wilko ones for about 3 years and lately seemed to loosing a bit of bite, they have been used for the cars, every bit of glass in the house and a static caravan for all that time though, so very good value.

I've recently switched to the ragmaster ones, excellent cleaning probably because new though, time will tell if they stand up to the abuse of the Wilko ones though.

https://www.ragmasteruk.co.uk/16-x-16-premium-korean-microfiber-blue-glass-and-window-towel/


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

In2detailing glass cloths are fantastic


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

Asda and Sainsbury's glass cloths for me do the trick


----------

